# A Shout Out to Stacey at Versatranz!



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

If any newbies out there are looking for the best customer service from a transfer company, her name is Stacey! at Versatrans. She has been our favorite sales rep. for years now. Stacey goes above and beyond are expectations with her common sense approach to any issue we have ever had. 

For example, just last Monday we received an order of 120 transfers and had an issue with the printing. Because of the six hour time difference from Hawaii, Versatrasns was closed. I decided to e-mail Stacey about the issue and follow up the next morning because we needed these transfers to be replaced asap for an order that was due Wednesday, As always, coffee and checking e-mails first thing in the morning.... I had an e-mail from Stacey saying the transfers had been remade and were being shipped over night. Now that's what I call service! We really appreciate how fast she takes care of us. It really makes us feel that we are partners. Thanks again Stacey!


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Had a similar experience I posted about but I'll repeat here. Excellent customer service. Great service. High quality transfers.


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree. High quality transfers at a great price. And, being able to gang sheet on Versatrans standard 13x19 any way you choose adds even greater value. 
When a customer orders a full back and a left chest, there is usually plenty of space left on the sheet to add a hat size print. When the customer picks up the order I give him a FREE hat with his logo on it, Happy Happy! Most of the time they order dozens. I already have the transfers, so it only costs me a couple bucks a hat. 
We also fill in blank space on a 13x19 for our own company logo wear. Its like getting FREE transfers for ourselves. Happy Happy!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Let me jump on the Stacey bandwagon and add kimberly Morgan to the mix. It's like when you're dealing with this company, you just have the confidence of knowing your job will get done, no matter what.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Its strange. I always hear killer customer service associated with versatrans, but these experience are always an outcome of problems with versatrans transfers. I have researched a ton of transfer companies from the t shirt forums and versatrans has had the most problem posted than any company which may be something to think about. 

I have nothing against them but its strange to see so many problems from one company. Seems they offer good prices, free overnight shipping over $150, large sheets, but the poor experiences with the transfers just scares me!!!

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

bradyboyy88 said:


> I have researched a ton of transfer companies from the t shirt forums and versatrans has had the most problem posted than any company which may be something to think about. .


What poor experiences? Back it up! Their EPT transfers are excellent. I only order these even for white t-shirts.


----------

